# Java Variable an Jsp übergeben



## thenilo (26. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich wollte fragen wie ich von einem java file eine variable einem jsp file übergegen kann.
Ich habe es bereits mit einer globalen varibale versucht, dies ging aber nicht.

Gruss
Nilo


----------



## flo_hr (26. September 2007)

du musst die Variable die du in der jsp Seite nutzen willst in ein REQUEST stellen.
in der jsp Seite kannst du dann auf das request zugreifen.

<%= request.getAttribute("AttributName")%>

gruss flo


----------

